
GPD WIN 2 - 112233
http://forum.gpd.hk/t190-gpd-win-a-handheld-game-console-that-can-run-aaa-games-smoothly
======
Endy
Am I reading this right, that this is a handheld device more powerful and
capable of doing more than my current laptop on its best day?

